# Zugschieber - wie werden die abgedichtet?



## tipit (11. Jan. 2013)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

ich habe schon im neuen Jahr mit einer neuen Aktion begonnen.
Ich werde einen Seerosenteich bauen und dafür ein Rohr mit einem Zugschieber anstauen.

*Wer von Euch hat schon mit den Schiebern gearbeitet und wie hat er die dicht bekommen?*
Sitzt das Rohr einfach nur in der Muffe des Schiebers? Im Schieber ist kein Dichtgummi und auch nichts dafür vorgesehen.


----------



## LotP (11. Jan. 2013)

*AW: ZUGSCHIEBER-WIE WERDEN DIE ABGEDICHTET ?*

noch nie gemacht, würde aber vermuten, dass das mit pvc kleber reingeklebt wird.


----------



## Zacky (11. Jan. 2013)

*AW: ZUGSCHIEBER-WIE WERDEN DIE ABGEDICHTET ?*

...den Schieber mit Tangit-Kleber auf das KG-Rohr kleben...ggf. die Klebestelle nach dem Aushärten noch einmal zusätzlich mit Innotec-Adheseal abziehen, wobei es das beim ordentlichen Kleben nicht Bedarf, wäre nur doppelte Sicherheit...Ist das die Low-Budget-Version vom Zugschieber oder eine teure Variante?...Bei der Low-Budget-Verson ist es bei mir vorgekommen, dass der Schieber in sich nicht dicht war und etwas Wasser aus der Mittelnaht gekommen ist. Hier habe ich dann einfach den unteren Mittelteil auch mit Innotec abgezogen und die Schrauben ein wenig nachgezogen. Die Schrauben nicht zu sehr festziehen, da sonst evtl. das Schott nicht mehr genau in die innenliegende Dichtung passt.


----------



## lollo (11. Jan. 2013)

*AW: ZUGSCHIEBER-WIE WERDEN DIE ABGEDICHTET ?*

Hallo,

dann schau mal  HIER .


----------



## tipit (12. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Zugschieber - wie werden die abgedichtet?*


Hallo Forum,

ich muß mich ganz herzlich für die Beiträge von @ lollo, @Zacky und @LotP bedanken.
Ich weiß nun, dass ich auf jeden Fall das KG Rohr (orange) mit Tangit (von Henkel) einkleben kann.
 @ Zacky, worin unterscheidet sich die Low Cost-Version des Schiebers zur High Tec Version.
Sicherlich im Preis, denke ich. Ich hatte vor 5 Jahren , meine ich, 40 Euro bezahlt.
Kann man das äußerlich erkennen? Dann wüßte ich Bescheid und könnte beim Zusammenkleben darauf achten, dass ich nicht so lange Rohre anklebe, damit ich im Zweifelsfall das Teil wieder gut händelbar demontieren kann.

Ich werde ein paar Fotos des Schiebers machen und von meiner Baustelle.

Grüße
tipit


----------



## Zacky (12. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Zugschieber - wie werden die abgedichtet?*

Hi Tipit

Die Low-Cost- oder Low-Budget-Version sieht an sich identisch aus. Der Preis spielt eine Rolle, und 40,-€ sind schon die etwas teureren. Wenn "Valterra" drauf steht sind das schon die besseren und teureren gewesen. Es geht natürlich immer teurer und das zahlt sich dann schon in der Qualität aus, aber von der Optik her müssten es dann bei dem Preis schon die mittlere Größe der "Valterra"-Zugschieber sein. Die sind schon sehr gut verarbeitet. Das wäre das Einzige was mir jetzt ad-hoc einfällt, worin sich die Schieber äußerlich unterscheiden ließen.


----------



## tipit (13. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Zugschieber - wie werden die abgedichtet?*

Hallo  @Zacky,
es steht Valterra drauf. Da hab ich ja ein Glücksgriff gemacht.



Grüße
Tipit


----------



## schnuffi0984 (13. Jan. 2013)

Hi tipit. 
Wenn du noch kannst würde ich die Rohre und den Zugschieber vorher mit Aceton reinigen bevor du sie mit tangit einklebst. Das löst das pvc an und es wird besser verklebt. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## tipit (14. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Zugschieber - wie werden die abgedichtet?*

Hallo @Schnuffi 0984,

vielen Dank für den Tip.

Ich habe zu dem Kleber Tangit den passenden Reiniger vom gleichen Hersteller verwendet.
Der Reiniger heißt " Tangit - PVC /U... -Reiniger" und ist auch von Henkel.
Der Reiniger enthält auch Aceton.

Auf jeden Fall hat alles gut funktioniert.

Grüße
Tipit


----------

